# Ot: Kvbl



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

So I'm the owner of the Hawks in the KVBL sim league we're running. Check out the roster so far, let me know what you think/any suggestions.

I traded Marvin Williams/Mike Bibby and a 2011 second rounder for Darren Collison/Peja. Got rid of Bibby's contract, and moved Marvin for the PG of the future. Peja's contract is big (13 something), and next year I'll have to pay him 14 mil...however, that also gives me a 14 million dollar expiring to play around with next year. Not to mention Crawford will be a 10 mil expiring. Kind of puts me in a bind this year, but nonetheless. 

PG - Darren Collison/Jeff Teague
SG - Jamal Crawford/Mo Evans/Mario West
SF - Joe Johnson/Peja/Mo Evans
PF - Josh Smith/Joe Smith
C - Al Horford/Zaza/Randolph Morris

I've been making efforts to add a young big, but people are very much attached to theirs. And it's hard to find an even trade for a young big because of the contracts I have, and how small the rookie contracts are. Will probably use one of/both draft picks on bigs in the offseason.

Kind of worried about Joe, not sure what I want to do with him in the offseason. Will more than likely resign him, though.

Thoughts?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Some team with cap space will prolly throw everything they got at Joe I dunno if you wanna do what the real Hawks did.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's my worry. I would LOVE to give Joe a 4 year max deal, but I'm not sure that will be enough. I would probably even do a 5 year max deal if it was the last straw to convince him to stay, but that 6th year is just a bitch. But then again, I don't know man, I'd rather be a top 4 seed who overpaid for somebody than a lottery pick who didn't spend their money.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Made some big changes. Here's what the current rotation looks like:

PG - Darren Collison (34)/ Javaris Crittenton (10)/ Joe Johnson (4)
SG - Joe Johnson (30)/ JJ Redick (15)/ Maurice Evans (3)
SF - Andrea Bargnani (32)/ Josh Smith (10)/ Joe Johnson (6)
PF - Josh Smith (30)/ JaVale McGee (12)/ Andre Blatche (6)
C - Andre Blatche (30)/ JaVale McGee (18)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

wtf where is Al.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.basketballforum.com/kvbl-transactions/445731-trade-atlanta-washington.html


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ATLien said:


>


Did you see the trades I made?

I traded Horford/Zaza and our 2010 first rounder to the Wizards for Blatche/McGee/Critt/Oberto their 2010 first rounder (Top 5 protected) and their 2010 second rounder.

And then I got Bargnani and JJ Redick for Crawford and our 2010 second rounder. 

I got good value for both trades. Blatche, McGee, and Barg's should do a good amount of developing. I have a feeling I won't see that first rounder this year, but it very well may be a Top 5 pick next year (Harrison Barnes or Josh Selby anyone? That or there's some talented bigs).

I want to see how the roster plays out, so I doubt I make any trades involving the new players, but I do feel like the exchange in talent favored me. If the players don't mesh together (though I think they will), I have nice young pieces to work with.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

By the way, what do you guys think about me signing Joe Johnson? In real life it may not have been the best option, but I think things play out a little differently in a sim.

I would prefer to sign him to a 4 year contract, but if I have to sign him to a full on max, I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

His numbers look good but if you sign him to the max it's gonna be extremely hard to trade him especially once he starts to slow down in the next two seasons. Haven't really thought about going for him this offseason.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Well if nobody is offering him the max, then I'm certainly not going to outbid myself...but I find it hard to believe that one of those teams isn't going to offer him at least a 4-5 year max, which would mean I'd have to offer the same or a max deal with one more year.

Of course I could always call somebodies bluff and let them blow all their money on Joe. I mean...if I don't resign Joe I'll have about 20 mil expiring myself. So who knows what will be available, I'm just trying to prepare for a couple different scenarios.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I definitely think someone will offer him the max.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Speaking as someone who has cap space this off-season, I wouldn't offer him max.

I would definitely make a play for him though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Me neither. Too many big fish to even contemplate giving him the max.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's easy to say that now. But suppose LBJ, Bosh, and Wade all stay. And what if the Suns are a top 3 seed in the West and Amare stays. Then the free agency class is essentially Rudy Gay and Joe.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Talent-wise, you got the better end of the deals. But now your front line looks a little thin without Horford. McGee will probably develop into a solid starting big man, his ratings already look pretty good. Not so sure about Blatche though. Bargnani is cool but outside shooting big men have always been question marks in the sim leagues I've been in, I tend to stay away from them.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm going to be playing Barg's exclusively at Small Forward. So I'd expect a slight increase in his blocks, as well as a rise in points per game.

I actually like the way the front line is set up. I changed McGee's minute around, giving him 23 minutes at C instead of 18, and Blatche 25 minutes at C instead of 30. Gives me a bit more defense and rebounding from the C position.

It's hard for me to really predict how it's going to play out, but I think Joe, Darren, and possibly Josh Smith should see an increase in their assists with all the post offense and added three point shooting I have now. JJ should be a huge upgrade over what Peja was giving me, and I phased out Teague. Teague is a nice player, but he doesn't fit my team whatsoever, and him being in was killing me. Critt isn't better, but he's a fantastic rebounder for his position. So he will be giving me most of the same strengths as Teague, plus a little extra rebounding.

I think giving Josh Smith more minutes at Small Forward will help him, he's a fantastic passer so I can get away with playing him at the 3 or the 4. 

Not to mention I'm happy with the draft picks I got. I had to give a second rounder up to get Bargs, but got a higher one back in the exchange with the Wizards. If that Wizards pick is like the 7th or 8th pick, I'm not sure where I'm going with it. I really, really tried getting it to only be a Top 3 protected but Dornado wasn't having any of that. Oh well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1.) "Well if nobody is offering him the max, then I'm certainly not going to outbid myself" 
2.) Josh Smith at SF in real life is terrible
3.) That Al trade in real life would be terrible too. Only reason why it wouldnt would be if its a top 5 pick, but I think Washington will win 35+ games in 2010 and even more in 2011. in real life


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good thing that it's not real life?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

yeah I have no idea how sims work.


----------

